# Bamboo Fly Rod



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone on here own a bamboo fly rod?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, I have several.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dunt said:


> Yes, I have several.


PM sent.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive got several but don't fish them. They are antique wall-hangers for me


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> Ive got several but don't fish them. They are antique wall-hangers for me


Same here.


----------

